# Led lighting for snake enclosure



## Brad26 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey guys just wondering is it better to have a led light than a halogen. halogen brings out more heat and cost more to run than LED lights just wondering if its good for the reptiles?. i will have a infared light for heat aswell as a heat pad, what do you guys think.


----------



## sutto75 (Sep 15, 2013)

I use this on a 2300 long olive enclosure and love it. no heat bugger all to run and no probs with snake getting at it


----------



## Jimie (Sep 15, 2013)

you can now get uv leds witch is good for vitamin d and as you said cheaper too run i would go the leds


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 15, 2013)

Jimie said:


> you can now get uv leds witch is good for vitamin d and as you said cheaper too run i would go the leds



I haven't had a look at leds that produce UV but I am fairly sure that they would be totally inadequate and potentially dangerous for use in reptile enclosures.All UV isn't created equal.


----------



## Jimie (Sep 15, 2013)

have a look on ebay there specifacly made for reptiles


----------



## MesseNoire (Sep 15, 2013)

Jimie said:


> have a look on ebay there specifacly made for reptiles



I had a look. I could only find ones from the USA? On top of that they're only UVA. So no, I wouldn't be using them for reptiles as they don't provide the much needed UVB.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 15, 2013)

I love them for general lighting because they are cheap to run, easy to install and don't need light cages. However, I wouldn't count on them for UV. I only have pythons, so no need for UV.


----------



## Jimie (Sep 15, 2013)

my mate uses led strip in his vivs for lighting looks fair good ive been thinking bout doin myself


----------

